# 3 miscarriages now pregnant-Need Advice



## DCJ24

Hi everyone, I am new here and would like to adk for some advice. In the past 2 years I have had 3 miscarriages all between 6 wks- 12wks, the last in april 2010. Last year, I had a stillborn son at 20 weeks. This week I took a pregnancy test and it was positive. I have an appt sceduled for friday but I really nervous.
Has anyone had a successful pregnancy after this many losses? If so, did you take any meds while pregnant? I can really need any and all help.
Thanks.


----------



## zoe87

hi noticed no one had replyed to and didnt wanna read & run :hugs: Im pregnant again after 2 miscarriages and although ive got 4 months to go ive got my fingers crossed. I was offered no meds or anythin with this pregnancy. Meds & stuff might be worth talking about with ur GP when you go.


----------



## Poisonwood

Hi, I have had 3 mc too but am waiting another couple of months before ttc, but my consultant says next time I get pg to contact him and he will scan me every 2 weeks up to 12 wks and was thinking of putting me on progesterone. Having said that ive had the tests and they cae back normal. Good luck with your appointment! x


----------



## sparkle_1979

hey hun. I had 2 m/c and went on to have a little baby girl. I understand your worried but please remember that just because you have had two this does not mean that you wont go on to have a healthy pregnancy. I know when I was preg last time I worrid about every twinge, cramp and belive me there were loads of those so try and not worry about every little twinge. Im so sorry to hear about your babies that you lost and can't imagine how it must be to lose a baby so late on.
Im now pregnant again and still have the worries though this time Im hoping I'll be more relaxed. 
Good luck


----------



## Mizze

Im pregnant now after 2 miscarriages and hoping it will all be okay this time. Hon im sorry for your previous losses. But congratulations on being pregnant again. 

I do know (my SIL's SIL If you see what I mean!) of a lady who had 5 miscarriages and is now the proud owner of 3 little boys. I also know directly that a colleague of mine who had 3 mc's before her two children (1 of each). I know with my colleague that she didnt have any medication on her 2 final and successful pregnancies but no idea about my SIL's SIL.

I would suspect though that your Dr will most likely refer you to consultant care after you previous losses so you should be able to discuss thouroughly with them your care in this pregnancy

Good Luck :hugs:

Mizze


----------



## Agiboma

i had 3 prior miscarriges then had my son @ 25 weeks with my fourth pregnancy


----------



## ab75

DCJ24 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new here and would like to adk for some advice. In the past 2 years I have had 3 miscarriages all between 6 wks- 12wks, the last in april 2010. Last year, I had a stillborn son at 20 weeks. This week I took a pregnancy test and it was positive. I have an appt sceduled for friday but I really nervous.
> Has anyone had a successful pregnancy after this many losses? If so, did you take any meds while pregnant? I can really need any and all help.
> Thanks.

hi,i had 3 miscarriages in the past.i am now pregnant again and totally petrified as i have had some brown discharge.been for a scan and apparently everything looks ok for a 5week pregnancy...i thought i was 8weeks! to go for a rescan on 11 aug! it's a horrible wait isn't it? wish i could just feel happy about being pregnant instead of nervous. sorry to hear about your losses.hope everything goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## DCJ24

Thanks everyone for responsing. I went to the dr's this morning and she did a transvaginal scan and said it doesn't look good. She's thinking i maybe b four weeks so she took a blood sample to check my hormones.


----------



## Agiboma

good luck fingers crossed for you


----------



## bernina

Thinking of you :hugs: 

I'm so sorry for your previous losses. I know it's impossible to relax but if you read through this board and the other pregnancy board you'll see there are many many women who are very far along in their pregs (or who have successfully delivered) after multiple miscarriages. Some even had still births and late miscarriages as well and went on to have healthy babies.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi hun ive had 5 miscarriages and an ectopic and am now 15 weeks pregnant. Meds i am/was on were progesterone till 13 weeks, clexane and aspirin till birth and the normal vitamins etc.

Seems like the clexane working. It is hard believe u me not a day goes by I dont worry - I have a doppler for reassurance which does help and great ante-natal care xxx


----------



## DCJ24

Got a call today from one of the doctors in the practice not my doctor and she said my hormone levels look good hcg levels 1894 and progestrone level was normal. I am hoping to get back in this week to speak with my doctor and get my levels checked again. Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## bernina

That's great news, congrats!! Time for you to get a ticker in that siggy!!!


----------



## DCJ24

No ticker yet, I want to wait until I see a heartbeat


----------



## Louise-H'08

Hi I just wanted to send you a :hugs:.

I understand how you might feel. 
I'm on my 4th pregnancy as well, all previous lost between 6 -13 weeks. 

I was so worried about this pregnancy that I buried my head in the sand and didn't even call the doctor until after 12 weeks. I feel silly about it now but I was convinced I would experience another loss at an early stage, so there was no point in telling the doctor. 
I didn't know until after that there were tablets to help try and prevent these things from happening again.

I'm still not completely confident in this pregnancy now and I'm 27 weeks.
I think it's natural to worry throughout, even if you've past the stages you lost before. I know I for sure won't feel happy until she's here healthy.

I'm sending you some sticky baby dust and have my fingers crossed for both of us.
:dust:

Hope all is well.

xxx


----------



## sparkle_1979

hoping that it works out and little bean stays strong and you see that heart beat real soon xxx


----------

